# Should I upgrade my AV receiver?



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I currently have a Sony STR-DG910http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&productId=8198552921665061947&langId=-1 I like it but I am upgrading my speakers to Definitive Technology. I plan on getting 2 BP2004shttp://www.definitivetech.com/Products/products.aspx?productid=BP7004 1 CLR 2002http://www.definitivetech.com/Products/products.aspx?productid=C/L/R2002 4 Studio monitor 350shttp://www.definitivetech.com/Products/products.aspx?productid=StudioMonitor%20350 I plan on buying it all used to keep it as cheap as possible. My question is should I upgrade my receiver? If I need to I was looking at Pioneer Elite SC-05 http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/HomeEntertainment/AV-Receivers/EliteReceivers/ci.SC-05.Kuro will this receiver be a good upgrade?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

If you are upgrading to the DT speakers, I'd definitely go for a receiver upgrade as well. You'll definitely benefit from having DTS HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD. The Kuro is an excellent choice, as is the Yamaha RX-V3900. Check out the forums over at sister site http://www.avsforum.com


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm gonna probably get the Pioneer than. I heard I can find it online for about $700.00 so that's what I'll do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Brandon - I'd check used first. I got a box that sold for $5K in 2004 for $900 this year. Sounds incredible.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I would look at Marantz as well....personally I am partial to them. Bit warmer sound overall, less "gadgety" features but very solid features and modes that are included. I have used the RX-V3900 and it is a nice unit, I just don't love all the little gizmos and settings that are just not needed IMO. But some do like that sort of thing 

www.accessories4less.com has amazing deals on refurbs as well...and they are one of the only factory authorized refurb dealers. My SR5002 is from them and came looking brand new.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Be careful buying a Pioneer online. Pioneer is EXTREMELY sticky about who can sell their ELITE products. If you can't prove that you bought from an authorized dealer, your warranty is void. I suppose you could use an Amex card. Automatic 2 year warranty from them - same as Pioneer Elite.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

dmspen said:


> Be careful buying a Pioneer online. Pioneer is EXTREMELY sticky about who can sell their ELITE products. If you can't prove that you bought from an authorized dealer, your warranty is void. I suppose you could use an Amex card. Automatic 2 year warranty from them - same as Pioneer Elite.


AMEX only doubles the manufacturer's original warranty up to an extra year. If you buy something with no manufacturer's warranty, then double nothing is "nothing".


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Just giving you a heads up, if you have a Best Buy near you, they are selling the Pioneer SC-25 (the newer version of the SC-05) for $999. I was about to order one on Amazon for more and thought Amazon was a deal, then I was bowled over by the price at Best Buy and immediate pulled the trigger. Absolutely *phenomenal* performance.


----------

